# Please help!! What are the cpt codes to use when billing for  rhogram??



## lcervantes77 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm a little confused on how to bill Rhogam Injection...
Its a FQHC facility, patient has medicaid. How would you bill when patient brings medication with her.

Adminstration code: 96372
Rhogam: 90384
Medication: J2790




thanks in advance.


----------



## gailmc (Jan 10, 2012)

When a patient brings in their own meds and their is an order for the service, we charge only for the injection of the med, 96372.


----------



## mpar3ker (Sep 19, 2016)

*Rhogam Injections*

You'll have to check with the insurance carrier on what they will reimburse.  I know that Medicare wants you to bill them a J code, but other insurances want you to bill the 90384-90385 codes.  But, as far as I know you aren't supposed to bill the 90384 and the J code together.  It's the difference in insurance payer and code selection.  Hope this helps.


----------

